# سؤال بخصوص نوع السقف في fm200



## علاء عسكر (6 يونيو 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
.............................................
اخواني الاعزاء صادفني اليوم سؤال واحببت ان تشاركوني باجابتكم 

السؤال بخصوص نظام fm 200 المورد اليوم ابلغني معلومه وحبيت اتاكد منها انا عندي في المشروع fm 200 في غرفه يوجد بها سقف مستعار (( بلاطات )) وليس جبس فالمورد افاد بانه لا يمكن ان يتم تركيب fm 200 في غرفه يوجد بها سقف مستعار يجب ان تكو بدون سقف مستعار او تكون سقف جبس وارجع السبب الى ضغط الرشاشات عند الحريق ممكن ياثر على السقف المستعار 

فحبيت اسال هل يوجد ما يثبت ذلك في الكود او ما يفيد ينوعيه الاسقف التي يتم تركيب نظام fm 200 فيها 


وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## mohamed mech (6 يونيو 2013)

ينصح بحساب نظام الغاز من الارض الى السقف الخرسانى لكامل حجم الغرفة 
كما ينصح بوضع فوهة غاز فوق السقف المستعار إن وجد


----------



## eng.amoudi (6 يونيو 2013)

حسب علمي وخبرتي المتواضعه تم تركيب هذا النظام في الغرفه وتحتوي على سقف مستعار وارضيه مرتفعه
تم تركيب ثلاثه nozzle : 
الاول تحت الارض المرتفعه 
والثانيه في السقف المستعار
والثالث في السقف الحقيقي .
وقبل كدا لازم يختبر كميه الهواء بحيث لايكون يوجد تهريب ونقص في الضغط .
ويتم ربط النظام مع جهاز التكييف بحيث لو اشتغل النظام يفصل التكييف وذلك بربطهم في لوحه التحكم للاسطوانات .
والله ولي التوفيق .


----------



## هشام فكري محمد (6 يونيو 2013)

هل المهم هو السقف المستعار ام انقاذ الغرفة من الحريق الذي قد يدمر السقف المستعار كلية


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 يونيو 2013)

ما تكرم به المهندس العمودي صحيح مئة بالمئة 
بخصوص السقف المستعار يجب أن يكون بلاطات لتتم عملية تنظيف الرشاشات و كواشف اللهب دوريا لضمان الأداء كما يوصي بتركيب مروحة طرد لتجديد هواء المكان في حالة حدوث انذار كاذب ترتب عليه انطلاق الغاز fm200 , و هذا ما أشرفت على تنفيذه في قاعة معلومات تخص شركة عالمية .


----------



## علاء عسكر (7 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا
لكن هل يوجد في nfpa ما يدل على انه لا مانع من استخدام السقف المستعار مع fm 200
مما افاد به المورد بان الضغط بكون عالي عند فتح المرشات وبالتالي ستتطاير البلاطات من مكانها


----------



## zanitty (7 يونيو 2013)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> ما تكرم به المهندس العمودي صحيح مئة بالمئة
> بخصوص السقف المستعار يجب أن يكون بلاطات لتتم عملية تنظيف الرشاشات و كواشف اللهب دوريا لضمان الأداء كما يوصي بتركيب مروحة طرد لتجديد هواء المكان في حالة حدوث انذار كاذب ترتب عليه انطلاق الغاز fm200 , و هذا ما أشرفت على تنفيذه في قاعة معلومات تخص شركة عالمية .



جزاك الله خيرا لتفضلك بذكر هذه المعلومه التى طالما توقفت امام علتها 
اخى المهندس صبرى 
من المعروف ان غاز اف ام 200 غير سام 
فما الحاجه لهذه المروحه لاننا بالفعل نقوم باخذها فى الاعتبار اثناء عملنا و لكنى دائما ما اقف عندها 
هلا تكرمت بالاستفاضه فى شرح تلك النقطه


----------



## toktok66 (7 يونيو 2013)

zanitty قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا لتفضلك بذكر هذه المعلومه التى طالما توقفت امام علتها
> اخى المهندس صبرى
> من المعروف ان غاز اف ام 200 غير سام ((( افهم من كده اننا ممكن نستعمله في اسطوانات ونتنفس منها !! لا اكيد يا صديقي العزيز انا اكيد بدحك معاك يعني مثلا دخان السجاير غير سام وفي ناس بتشربها بقالهم سنين ولسه مماتوش :10: واهو كده برضه مينفعش نتنفس حاجه غير الهوا وبالتالي لازم المروحه لتفريغ الهواء للحيز من هذه الغازات وان كانت غير سامه وبسرعه قدر الامكان )))
> فما الحاجه لهذه المروحه لاننا بالفعل نقوم باخذها فى الاعتبار اثناء عملنا و لكنى دائما ما اقف عندها
> هلا تكرمت بالاستفاضه فى شرح تلك النقطه



وفي انتظار رد اخونا الكبير المهندس الدكتور صبري


----------



## zanitty (7 يونيو 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> وفي انتظار رد اخونا الكبير المهندس الدكتور صبري



شئ جميل يا ريس 
و لكن يبقى السؤال 
هل التكلفه توازى الفائده ....


----------



## toktok66 (7 يونيو 2013)

ومع اني مازلت في انتظار رد الدكتووووور



zanitty قال:


> شئ جميل يا ريس
> و لكن يبقى السؤال
> هل التكلفه توازى الفائده ....


بس انت كده كده بتستعمل النظام ده في الاماكن المهمه زي غرف bms او غرف الحواسيب او غرفه بها مكن تصنيع حساس ويلزمه عامل تشغيل وبالتالي انت محتاج المكان يشتغل بأسرع ما يمكن ولو تحسبها يعني ايه شويه صاج و حتته مروحه بتخدم غرفه او اثنين بالنسبه لاجمالي المشرووع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم أخوتي و أحبائي و أساتذتي 
الحقيقة أنها شركة أجنبية شديدة التمسك بمعايير الأمان ( رولز رويس )
فتصريف غاز fm 200 في المكان لن يضر بالأجهزة و لكنه قد يؤثر على تنفس العاملين في المكان إذا ظلوا محبوسين مدة طويلة بالمكان تتجاوز زمن الاحتمال ، فزمن الاحتمال هو حوالي 8 دقائق و هي تكفي لأن يلملم الموظف أثمن ما يمكن الحفاظ عليه و يترك المكان لكن في حالة الإنذار الكاذب فطبيعتنا كبشر لا يمكن التغلب عليها فطالما لا يوجد حريق يبقي مفيش مشكلة من البقاء و لتفادي الخطأ البشري يتم ربط المروحة بقرن استشعار ( سنسور ) قياس تركيز الغاز ، و زمن احتمال الغاز بهذه الكثافة 
و نظرا لأن غرفة المعلومات تكون محكمة الغلق حتي لا يتسرب الغبار إلي الأجهزة ، كما أن وحدة التكييف تتوقف عن العمل لارتباطها بأجهزة الانذار ضد الحريق ، فتصير الخطورة على حياة البشر أكبر من حالة الحريق 
أما بخصوص نقطة : هل التكلفة تساوي العائد ،
نعم لو تخيلت أن تكلفة أجهزة مراقبة و فحص محرك الطائرة فضلا عن تكلفة إعداد الطاقم الذي يعمل عليها تصل إلي ملايين الدولارات فما المانع من التضحية بمئات الدولارات ، 
يمكن البني آدم عندنا رخيص و ييجي غيره لكن خبرته عايزة سنوات لتتشكل و تؤتي ثمارها
شكرا على صحبتكم


----------



## toktok66 (7 يونيو 2013)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم أخوتي و أحبائي و أساتذتي
> الحقيقة أنها شركة أجنبية شديدة التمسك بمعايير الأمان ( رولز رويس )
> فتصريف غاز fm 200 في المكان لن يضر بالأجهزة و لكنه قد يؤثر على تنفس العاملين في المكان إذا ظلوا محبوسين مدة طويلة بالمكان تتجاوز زمن الاحتمال ، فزمن الاحتمال هو حوالي 8 دقائق و هي تكفي لأن يلملم الموظف أثمن ما يمكن الحفاظ عليه و يترك المكان لكن في حالة الإنذار الكاذب فطبيعتنا كبشر لا يمكن التغلب عليها فطالما لا يوجد حريق يبقي مفيش مشكلة من البقاء و لتفادي الخطأ البشري يتم ربط المروحة بقرن استشعار ( سنسور ) قياس تركيز الغاز ، و زمن احتمال الغاز بهذه الكثافة
> و نظرا لأن غرفة المعلومات تكون محكمة الغلق حتي لا يتسرب الغبار إلي الأجهزة ، كما أن وحدة التكييف تتوقف عن العمل لارتباطها بأجهزة الانذار ضد الحريق ، فتصير الخطورة على حياة البشر أكبر من حالة الحريق
> ...



برجاء التوجيه والتصحيح


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 يونيو 2013)

أستاذي توكتوك بارك الله فيكم أنا في أول كلامي تحدثت عن قاعة المعلومات وليس قاعة اختبار المحرك فهي منفصلة تماما عن غرفة جمع معلومات وبيانات اختبار المحرك 
أما غرفة اختبار المحرك فلها شبكة إطفاء بالفوم تعمل أوتوماتيكيا و قد تم ربط شبكة الفوم مع شبكة الاطفاء برشاشات المياه بحيث تستخدم نفس مجموعة مضخات الإطفاء و هي بالطبع يو إل ليستد ، و سأحاول أن ارفع الكود الخاص بقاعات اختبار محركات الاحتراق بمساعدة أحد الزملاء لأن الموجود هارد كوبي 
سعيد بمداخلتك و تعليقك و أرجو أن أكون قد أصبت المطلوب


----------



## toktok66 (8 يونيو 2013)

من قلبي اشكرك بارك الله فيك واجزاك عنا الثواب


----------



## nofal (8 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## creative eng (6 نوفمبر 2013)

nofal قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



هو كمان علي حد علمي ان العاز غير سام لكن الغاز بيقلل من نسب الاكسجين بدرجة كبيرة جدا في الغرفة مما يساعد علي اخماد الحريق... وبالتالي يكون التنفس صعب


----------



## gasser79 (7 نوفمبر 2013)

لايوجد مائع من وجود سقف مستعار فى حيز غرف المستخدمه FM200 ولكن يراعى اضافه رشاش فوق السقف
اما بالنسبه لمروحه الطرد فتعتبر من متطلبات الكود NFPA 2001
A-1-6.1.4.1Provision of means for prompt ventilation of such areas. Forced ventilation will often be necessary. Care should be taken to readily dissipate hazardous atmospheres and not merely move them to another location.


----------



## zanitty (27 نوفمبر 2014)

gasser79 قال:


> لايوجد مائع من وجود سقف مستعار فى حيز غرف المستخدمه fm200 ولكن يراعى اضافه رشاش فوق السقف
> اما بالنسبه لمروحه الطرد فتعتبر من متطلبات الكود nfpa 2001
> a-1-6.1.4.1provision of means for prompt ventilation of such areas. Forced ventilation will often be necessary. Care should be taken to readily dissipate hazardous atmospheres and not merely move them to another location.


2001 ده الاصدار 
nfpa كام بقى لو تكرمت


----------



## Nile Man (27 نوفمبر 2014)

_فعليا نقط مهمة تستحق النقاش جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا_


----------



## عاطف 58 (28 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خير أساتذتنا الكرام وأفاض الله عليكم .


----------

